# Environmental fun at Home Depot.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy loves to climb on anything and is such a daredevil.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Great photos, Ozzy looks awesome! The only thing my girl Nyx doesn't seem to want to do at Home Depot is climb up those stairs that have very limited space at the top. I haven't gone up myself, though I'm sure then she'd follow, but she can see there is limited space at the top so she just looks at me like "why would anyone do that, don't be silly"!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos looks like he can make Home Depot trips fun!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Good for you and Ozzy! I'm always too worried about getting yelled at for letting my dog climb on things lol. We've gone to Bass Pro/Cabela's and did a lot of environmental socialization there.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We have a blast at places like Home Depot. Cabelas is fun, he makes shopping fun. Very obedient in stores and tons of compliments on his temperament and behavior. So nice to have a high drive dog with an off switch. Ozzy does climb the high stairs but I am careful. Nothing this boy won’t try. I love doing environmental stuff.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Home Depot is our indoor agility course as well. She loves it there. I always make sure she has pooped and peed before we go inside. The people there are supportive, always offering treats (but no, thank you) and pets (good training opportunity for sit while being petted).
Outside they have these demo small sheds and barns and I use these for hide-and-seek games with toys; sit-stay when I hide the toy.


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

I knew you could take dogs into most Home Depots, but had no idea you could let them climb on things. Do you ever get any flack about them being off leash?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Judy Untamed said:


> I knew you could take dogs into most Home Depots, but had no idea you could let them climb on things. Do you ever get any flack about them being off leash?


Never. I make sure that I avoid bothering other shoppers and keep it lower key than in the agility classes :grin2:


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

We were outside in the garden center no people and no one said anything. Inside on leash and he is very well behaved. I do training inside near lumber area. I usually have a few people employees standing and watching. Great distraction


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Please check with the individual store, too. In my area it used to be that Lowes did not allow dogs but Home Depots, although not officially allowing dogs, didn't send anyone away. Now it has switched. HD has signs on the doors allowing only serviced dogs and Lowe's signs say that well behaved pet dogs are allowed (and owners are responsible for their behavior).


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Never had an issue Bringing g him to Lowe’s, Home Depot TT Supply stores.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We went to Bass Pro Shop today (picking up our boat from the shop) and our dogs were wonderful. One of the staff told us she actually encouraged people to come in with their pups to train them. It is a good environment with lots of variety but not crazy and the staff loved watching the pups grow. 

A couple of guys came over to talk dogs with us and called my gal, but she ignored them and kept her eyes on me. I was so happy with her. I'm glad I brought some nice treats.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I live in a populous city. I am very appreciative that my local HD allows me the privilege of having my dog accompany me. I am not however comfortable sending the message that it’s OK to have my dog off leash and climbing on merchandise.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Like i said previously we were outside in the garden dept and no merchandise was damaged nor would I allow that to happen since I tell him where he can go. I am smart enough to know where my dog can go and not go. As far as off leash he is very well trained. Not one person came out and said anything. The homedepot we go to know Ozzy very well and know he is a very well trained dog and look forward to seeing him when we come.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Like i said previously we were outside in the garden dept and no merchandise was damaged nor would I allow that to happen since I tell him where he can go. I am smart enough to know where my dog can go and not go. As far as off leash he is very well trained. Not one person came out and said anything. The homedepot we go to know Ozzy very well and know he is a very well trained dog and look forward to seeing him when we come.


I think that getting to know the staff and them understanding that your dog is well mannered can make all the difference. I cringed once, seeing a friend have their pup climb on some cat trees in a pet store, but I figured, the staff will let her know if it was too much. I know this gal knew the capabilities of her dogs. I am less daring. I don't want to have an accident and loose visiting privileges.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Never want that to happen either. Have to be respectful and appreciate the chance to bring my guy. Everyone loves when Ozzy visits.


----------

